# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Vector Network Analyzer

## kentar

Πωλείται Original NanoVNA Vector Network Analyzer 50KHz - 900MHz Digital Display Touch Screen Shortwave MF HF VHF UHF Antenna Analyzer Standing Wave, αυτό (link) αγορασμένο εν μέσω καραντίνας εντελώς καινούργιο με την ζελατίνα της οθόνης ακόμη επάνω του, τιμή 45€.

https://www.banggood.com/Original-Na...r_warehouse=CZ

----------

